# اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )



## pola_met (16 أغسطس 2007)

لمزامير بالعود لجورج كيرلس

موسيقى ::
1-الكنيسة
2-موسيقى البابا كيرلس
3-موسيقى ترانيم
4- موسيقى ترانيم
5-موسيقى ساكس
منير حبيب
منال اسعد ( صوت يسوع)
من كل الامم
ممدوح سمير ( قدوس الله )
ممدوح سمير
معاك حياتى
مسيحى
مريم وديع
مديون
ماهر فايز وفاديا بزى
ماهر فايز
مالى سواك
مالى سواك بس واحد ثانى معرفش اسمه
مارى فارس ( ملك السلام )
مارى فارس ( عند البئر)
مارى فارس ( الغنى والفقير )
مارى فارس ( العليقة )
ماجدة الرومى
مابتنساش
لغيرك مابى راح اغنى
لغة السماء
كيهكيات
كوكتيل ترانيم
كنيسة العذراء بفيصل
كنوز2- العذراء درياس
كنوز1- العذراء درياس
قيثارة داود ( رحلة غربة )
قلبى عطشان
قلب يسوع
قصاقيص 2 ( ترنيتى )
قصاقيص
قصائد البابا ( كورال داود2)
قصائد البابا ( كورال داود 1)
قصائد البابا ( فيصل)
فيروز
فيفيان السودانية
فريق نداء الملكوت
فريق ديفيد
فاديا بزى ( فاديا وماهر تصفو حياتى - مع دقة المسمار - فاديا بزى الجزء التاسع - فاديا هل تذوقت سلاما - حبى اليك - يسوع علشانى جيت -اشتياق القلب - ياجراح المسيح - قلبك ينبض حنانا - احبك ربى يسوع -احبك ربى يسوع -حررنى يسوع - فاديا 9- فاديا )
عينيك نحوى
عودة ضال
عظيم يارب
عزت عزمى
عجيبا
عالم ضعفى
طير مسافر
صلب عنا
صفاء صبحى
صرخى ايمان
شيرى
شو ماقالوا الناس
شباب الانبا رويس شرايط 1-9
زهور البستان
رومانى صبحى
رنم وافرح
رفيق غربتى
رحلة غربة
دير مارجرجس ( شرايط 1-5)
دموعك ياعدراء
دموع شمعة
دفة المسمار
خبز الحياة
حنين العمر
حنانك ياامى
جوة المغارة
جوة القلوب
جوة الطاحونة
جراح حبيبى
فايزة ناثان(مالك قلبى )
ثيؤطوكوس( ثورة خاطى - نشتكى لمين - فيك احتمى - صرخة ايمان -طوق النجاة - فخ الاحزان )
نشتكى لمين
ترانيم ومدائح للبابا كيرلس
ترانيم وتماجيد للبابا كيرلس
ترانيم كنيستنا
ترانيم انجليزى
ترانيم اطفال
تراث الكنيسة 2 ماحلى اما فى حياتى
بولس ملاك ( شرايط كتير )
بهير ادوار
بشاير فرح
بستان الرهبان المسموع
بستان الدم
بجناحيك تدارينى
ايمن كفرونى
ايقونة جميلة ( انبا ابرام )
انطون ابراهيم ( شرايط 1-4)
انا ليه بعدت
امجد سعد ( ذكرى )
الوراق 3(جوانا عايشين )
ساتر ميخائيل ( شرايط كتير )
اتى بطيبى
الاسفار المحذوفة
اطفال 2 ( يوم سعيد - مزميرو - صافى صبحى - دبدوبى البطل - تونى وتمبل - القطيع الصغير - اطفالينو )
بارك بلادى
ثورة خاطئ
صرخة ابنى - فريق قيثارة التسبيح
صرخة ايمان - كورال ثيئوطوكوس
-منقوش على كفك
نونو جوة عيونة
رامبو وتمتم فى المدرسه
شريط شايل همى
شريط محتاجين لك​
اى حد عاوز اى شريط من هذه الشرايط يقول وهيلاقى رابط الشريط​


----------



## pola_met (16 أغسطس 2007)

انا هبدء باربعة شرايط 

الشريط الاول ( شريط دموع شمعة ) ::: 

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19827202/ee069bce/__online.html

الشريط الثانى ( شريط كنوز 1 لفريق العذراء بدرياس ) :: 

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

الشريط الثالث : شريط كنوز 2 لفريق العذراء بدرياس)​
لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/21592070/d3d2332/2__.html

الشريط الرابع ( شريط كورال داود قصائد البابا 2) ::​لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/20886683/bfcab478/___2.html

باسورد فك الضغط ::mar_mina

الشريط الخامس ( شريط كورال داود قصائد البابا 1 ) ::​

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/22151450/453ef308/___1.html​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اعذرنى اخى بولا قمت بحذف كلمة حصرى لانه هناك 3 شرايط من الخمسه مرفوعين على المنتدى قبل كدة 
واهلا بيك  معانا فى المنتدى هنا 
مشاركاتك مميزة فى منتدى مارمينا ياريت تكون مميزة هنا كمان
ياريت لو تصغر الخط شويه  
سلام ونعمه


----------



## the servant (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام ونعمة بولا,,,

مجهود رائع اخي العزيز .بس كنت عاوز اقول لحضرتك انك
مش تستني لغاية ما حد يطلب انت ممكن تنزل اللي عندك مدام اعلنت عنها والللي عاوز حاجة منها هايخدها وييضيف الرد,,, ربنا يبارك خدمتك ببركة ام النور


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى جدا يا بولا على المكتبة الجميلة دى ..ومبسوطين انك معانا فى المنتدى
وياريت ترفعلنا شريط منال اسعد ( صوت يسوع)
وربنا يبارك خدمتك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*ميرسى ليك أوى يا بولا على مشاركتك ومجهودك
انا هاطلب منك حاجة بعد اذنك
لو ممكن تشارك معانا فى المواضيع المثبتة
يعنى انت كاتب مجموعة شرايط اطفال
زى (شيرى) و (رنم وافرح) 
ممكن ترفعهم فى موضوع ترانيم الاطفال*​


----------



## pola_met (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا بولا على المكتبة الجميلة دى ..ومبسوطين انك معانا فى المنتدى
> وياريت ترفعلنا شريط منال اسعد ( صوت يسوع)
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك...سلام ونعمة​



شريط ( منال اسعد ) صوت يسوع 

لينك تحميل الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/22222567/d7b45e0f/___.html​عدد ترانيم الشريط :: 9 ترانيم 

مساحة الشريط :: 7ميجا بايت 

جودة الصوت :: mp3


----------



## pola_met (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا على التعديل مشرفنا الجميل ( oesi_no) وشكرا كتير على تشجيعك .

مشكور (  frai ) على مرورك بس للاسف انا محملتش كل الشرايط ديه من على الجهاز عندى بس اى حد 

بيطلب اى شريط من الشرايط ديه انا برفعله  . 

شكرا (cobcob) على مرورك على موضعى وانا ان شاء الله هرفع الترانيم وهضعه فى الموضوع 

المثبت ( ترانيم اطفال )​


----------



## remonmoro (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*شكرا يا بولا
بجد انت عسل اوي بالترانيم الجميلة دي
ربنا يعوضك
اخوك 
                 remon ramzy*


----------



## remonmoro (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*اه نسيت اقولك ايه هي الترانيم الجميلة دي هي قصائد البابا لكورال داود*


----------



## pola_met (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



remonmoro قال:


> *اه نسيت اقولك ايه هي الترانيم الجميلة دي هي قصائد البابا لكورال داود*



ده كورال داود ( قصائد البابا 1) :: 

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

جودة الشريط :wav

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/22151450/453ef308/___1.html

ده كورال داود ( قصائد البابا 2) ::: 

لينك تحميل الشريط ::: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/20886683/bfcab478/___2.html

باسورد فك ضغط الشريط ( قصائد البابا 2) :: mar_mina​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى يا بولا جدا على شريط صوت يسوع
ربنا يعوضك....سلام ونعمة​


----------



## polas (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكراااا على الترانيم الجميله دى
ممتازه
فعلا@ انت مميز​


----------



## edmon (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بس لي طلب عندك
شريط هايدى منتصر ( الام ايرينى ) 
ياريت تقدر تيجيبو 
وربنا يعوضك 
اخوك : ادمون ثروت


----------



## sallyf (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسي كتير يا بولا علي الترانيم الجميلة دي ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## pola_met (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



edmon قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> بس لي طلب عندك
> شريط هايدى منتصر ( الام ايرينى )
> ياريت تقدر تيجيبو
> ...



المرنمة :: هايدى منتصر قامت بالترانيم فى فيلم ( فخر الرهبنة ) لتماف ايرينى

الشريط اسمه :: خلينى اعشلك 

لينك تحميل الشريط :: 

1- http://www.mediafire.com/?ddkjmpk2j2y

الترنيمة الثانية ::http://www.mediafire.com/?en3db0k4yjr

الترنيمة الثالثة ::http://www.mediafire.com/?9wi8gm3und4

الترنيمة الرابعة ::http://www.mediafire.com/?7fhnjrj0uhk

الترنيمة الخامسة :: http://www.mediafire.com/?6xvdzxf8cyn

الترنيمة السادسة :: http://www.mediafire.com/?7g2nzfv7oih

الترنيمة السابعة: http://www.mediafire.com/?b0nuzwm4gix

الترنيمة الثامنة :: http://www.mediafire.com/?btmc4seneoo

الترنيمة التاسعة ::http://www.mediafire.com/?d02ccg34fzr

​


----------



## jesusbride10 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بليييييييييييييز عايزة شرايط توني وتمبل ضروري وعايزة ترانيم أنجليزي بليييز ياريت ترفعهالي وربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك...أختك توتا...


----------



## jesusbride10 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

معلش كنت عايزة كمان بستان الرهبان المسموع لو ينفع وميرسي اوي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...


----------



## pola_met (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



jesusbride10 قال:


> بليييييييييييييز عايزة شرايط توني وتمبل ضروري وعايزة ترانيم أنجليزي بليييز ياريت ترفعهالي وربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك...أختك توتا...



شريط ( تونى وتمبل ) ::

الترنيمة الاولى :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19699252/3e7448d9/Templ_a1_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة الثانية : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19699505/d8283fba/Templ_a2_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة الثالثة ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19699738/8e30c4aa/Templ_a3_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة الرابعة::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19699917/262796b3/Templ_a4_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة الخامسة ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19700200/164923ee/Templ_a5_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة السادسة ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19700331/4ba12a8c/Templ_a6_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة السابعة ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19700608/1f9b0300/Templ_b1_Layer-3.html

الترنيمة الثامنة:: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19700790/c1405a4c/Templ_b2_Layer-3.html-2

الترنيمة التاسعة ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19701029/e69b4ac3/Templ_b3_Layer-3.html

ثانيا ( ترانيم انجليزى ) :: 

doen't leave me::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19686137/7f019c6f/Dont_leave_me.html

h to mary ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19687889/cc203449/H_to_Mary.html

like bird::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19689675/a84f3e94/Like_bird.html

my coptic::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19690260/865f35bc/My_coptic.html

nations ::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19691084/a4896f20/Nations.html

our lord::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19691902/8ae27b92/Our_lord.html

seeker::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19692533/cd674e4d/Seeker.html

to welcome::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19692975/4972d718/To_whom.html

شريط ( بستان الرهبان المسموع ) :: 

بستان الرهبان كامل من موقع كوبتك نت :: ( اضغط على اللينك )

http://www.copticnet.com/Saint Stories_Bostan_El_Rohban.htm

*الموقع دة بيحتاج اسم وباص ورد علشان التحمي*ل

Username: www.copticnet.com
Password: copticnet​


----------



## farafiro (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الاخ بولا

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ده
انا محتاج شريط بهير ادوار "ومهما تكوني حصينه"  لو سمحت


----------



## edmon (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع الرب يباركك 
بس  بعض اللينكات شريط هايدى منتصر  ( خلينى اعيش ) مش بتشتغل 
ارجوا الاهتمام
اخوك : ادمون


----------



## jesusbride10 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

_*ميييييييييييييييييييرسي جداااااااااااااا يابولا مش عارفة اقولك ايه فعلا ؟؟ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك...ميرسي لمجهودك الرائع... ويارب علي طول تجيبلنا كل الحاجات الحلوة دي...
 وكل اللي احنا عايزينه  ...صلي من أجلي... أختك توتا...​*_


----------



## AMIR_NABIL (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA*


		كود:
	



​*


----------



## AMIR_NABIL (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA​*


----------



## christianebadry (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

فكرة حلوة جداً يا بولا - بس أنا عندى طلب واحد : ترنيمة" كانت اول مرة أحسه" المشكلة انى لا أعرف لها شريط و لا مرنم، فقط انا كنت سمعتها من أحد الأباء و عندى الكلمات بتاعتها بس نفسى فيها مسموعة لتحميلها على الكمبيوتر.


----------



## pola_met (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



AMIR_NABIL قال:


> *نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA​*


 
شريط ( ياجراح المسيح ) ::​ 
لينك تحميل الشريط ( الموضوع منقول ) :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2793594/59467b36/___-__.html​نقلا عن العضوة cobcob


----------



## فادى2007 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام المسيح معك
انا عاوز شريط قيثارة داود ( رحلة غربة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## margow (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت انا كنت عايزة شريط تاه طريقى لبولس ملاك لوتقدر اكون مشكورة ليك جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## bedo89 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هاى انا عايز ترانيم ومدائح للبابا كيرلس


----------



## monlove (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام ونعمة
الموضوع جامد جدا ممكن تساعدني في احضار الرابط دة
فريق ديفيد
وشكرا ليك


----------



## usermoderator (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

أبحث عن ترانيم لنداء الملكوت


----------



## margow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بجد انت عامل مجهود رائع ربنا يعوضلك تعب محبتك بس لو سمحت انا عايزة شريط اسمه تاه طريقى لبولس ملاك لو تقدر تجبهولى اكون شاكرة ليك اووووى 
مارجو


----------



## pola_met (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



usermoderator قال:


> أبحث عن ترانيم لنداء الملكوت



شريط نداء الملكوت الا عندى : 

لينك تحميل الشريط : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19819403/3af3da09/___online.html
​


----------



## pola_met (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



edmon قال:


> شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع الرب يباركك
> بس  بعض اللينكات شريط هايدى منتصر  ( خلينى اعيش ) مش بتشتغل
> ارجوا الاهتمام
> اخوك : ادمون



روابط الشريط كامل تعمل تم التاكيد ​


----------



## pola_met (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



bedo89 قال:


> هاى انا عايز ترانيم ومدائح للبابا كيرلس



ديه ترانيم ومدائح للبابا كيرلس : 

لينك تحميل هذا الشريط : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/23661266/7f2f3890/____.html​


----------



## pola_met (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



monlove قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> الموضوع جامد جدا ممكن تساعدني في احضار الرابط دة
> فريق ديفيد
> وشكرا ليك



ديه ترانيم فريق ديفيد الا عندى : 

لينك تحميل الترانيم : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/23660714/60176af5/__online.html
​


----------



## bart9876 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا يا بولا كتييررررررررر   ياريت شريط ففيان السودانية الجديد


----------



## pola_met (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



bart9876 قال:


> شكرا يا بولا كتييررررررررر   ياريت شريط ففيان السودانية الجديد



الشريط موجود فى مكتبة العضوة ( angf) : 

لينك مكتبة العضوة  angf  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1313894/cb97fb2f/Traneem.html​


----------



## sallyf (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت انا عاوزة فريق شباب الأنبا رويس بس لو تقدر اكتبلي اسماء الترانيم الموجودة فية


----------



## pola_met (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



sallyf قال:


> لو سمحت انا عاوزة فريق شباب الأنبا رويس بس لو تقدر اكتبلي اسماء الترانيم الموجودة فية



انا عندى شرايط كتير لفريق الانبا رويس 

ممكن تكتب اسم الشريط وانا اجبلك الشريط حالا ​


----------



## sallyf (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ياريت عاوزة المزامير اللي هم مرنمينها


----------



## sasa_22x (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت يا بولا كنت عايز ترنيمة لمريم جورج كيرلس
أسمها أختبرتني ألهي و عرفت داخلي


----------



## locka3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

يا*[COLOR="[COLOR="magenta"]Magenta"]جماعة انا دايخ على شريط اطفال بقالى 4 سنين
ياريت اللى يعرف اى حاجة عنة يقولى 
اسمة كورال الراعى الصالح هو من كنيسة فى شبرا و شريط اطفال
فى ترنيمة للعدرا و ترنيمة لأبو سيفين
و هو قديم من سنة 90 تقريبا
و ربنا يبارك تعبكم[/[/COLOR]CENTER]​*[/COLOR]​


----------



## pola_met (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



sallyf قال:


> ياريت عاوزة المزامير اللي هم مرنمينها



الشريط موجود على اللينك ده : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/23997962/227a69b0/_____.html[/CENTER]​


----------



## toofy_man (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



locka3 قال:


> يا*[COLOR="[COLOR="magenta"]Magenta"]جماعة انا دايخ على شريط اطفال بقالى 4 سنين
> ياريت اللى يعرف اى حاجة عنة يقولى
> اسمة كورال الراعى الصالح هو من كنيسة فى شبرا و شريط اطفال
> فى ترنيمة للعدرا و ترنيمة لأبو سيفين
> ...




*فى شريط "مدينتى الحصينة"
فيه ترنيمة للعدرا اسمها "أنت هى أم النور"
وترنيمة لابو سيفين اسمها "مرقوريوس"


هو موجود فى اللينك ده

http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php*​


----------



## locka3 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شاكر جدا على الرد فعل لقيت الشريط
حلو جد جدا الموقع دة و شامل حاجات كتيرة جد و مرة تانية :new4: شكرا:flowers:


----------



## sallyf (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمه رتل مزاميرك في شريط صرخة ابنى - فريق قيثارة التسبيح


----------



## cobcob (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



sallyf قال:


> لو سمحت عاوزة ترنيمه رتل مزاميرك في شريط صرخة ابنى - فريق قيثارة التسبيح




*ترنيمة "رتل مزاميرك" 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16490672/cdc31cef/__online.html*​


----------



## sallyf (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا خالص يا cobcob انا فعلا كنت محتاجة الترنيمة دي ربنا يباركك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*جميل روعه ربنا يبارك فيك والى الامام *​


----------



## DoooDooo (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*سلام و نعمة
انا كنت عايزة الشريط التاسع لشباب الانبا رويس
ترنيمة بين ايديك​*


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان ......) وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## hany2000 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

عايز بستان الرهبان المسموع


----------



## kang jun sang (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايز ترنيمة نعلى مجدك (فريق نداء الملكوت/شريط نغم الانتصار)


----------



## pola_met (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



bob2007 قال:


> من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان ......) وربنا يعوضكم



ترنيمة ( كان فى مرة ولد صغير ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/16306520/69823aca/____.html​


----------



## pola_met (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



kang jun sang قال:


> انا عايز ترنيمة نعلى مجدك (فريق نداء الملكوت/شريط نغم الانتصار)



شريط ( نداء الملكوت ) :

لينك تحميل الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19819403/3af3da09/___online.html​


----------



## kirogsn (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

أنا عايز شؤيط بارك بلادي pleeeaaaaaaaz


----------



## GOOD LIFE (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى جدا


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



kirogsn قال:


> أنا عايز شؤيط بارك بلادي pleeeaaaaaaaz



شريط ( بارك بلادى ) : 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2121530/af444d22/_sharing.html

منقول من العضوة المباركة كوب كوب ​


----------



## pola_met (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



DoooDooo قال:


> *سلام و نعمة
> انا كنت عايزة الشريط التاسع لشباب الانبا رويس
> ترنيمة بين ايديك​*



الشريط التاسع لفريق الانبا رويس : 

ترنيمة ( اذا ارد احد ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=868

ترنيمة ( ضع فى قلبى حبا):

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=869

ترنيمة ( ان انسى حبك ياصهيون ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=870

ترنمية ( اراك الهى اراك ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=871

ترنيمة ( من لى سزاك يحمينى ):

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=872

ترنمية ( حتى ارى دواما سلاما ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=873

ترنيمة ( يوسف الرامى تعال ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=874

ترنيمة ( لو لم يحبنى المسيح ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=875

ترنيمة ( خبرنى يايوحنا ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=876

ترنيمة ( فى سبيل حبك يايسوع ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=877

ترنيمة ( سلمت نفسى فى يديك ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=878

ترنيمة ( الله حب حب ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=879

ترنيمة ( انى ابكيكى ذاتى ) :

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=880​


----------



## manshy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت انا عايزة شريط جوه الطاحونة


----------



## pola_met (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



manshy قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايزة شريط جوه الطاحونة



شريط جوة الطاحونة ( لينكات مباشرة ) :

لينك تحميل الشريط 

http://mar-mina.com/files/tranem/gowaeltahona​


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

:36_22_25:انا* مش عارفة انزل ترنيمة اشكى اليك بارب همىوشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ميزوا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن اطلب شريط تماف ايرينى لساتر ميخائيل


----------



## bboollaa (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ربنا يباركك علي المجهود الراءع دة وياريت ضرورى انا عايز شريط فايزة ناثان


----------



## rsag (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا ليكم وربنا معاكم


----------



## hanyshawky (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر spider net cafeووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## نيرو (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

متشكر ليك اوي بولا


----------



## نيرو (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن ترنيمة  من له اذنان للسمعي من له اذنان فليسمع قول الروح للكنائس
هي فيديو كليب ويا ريت بسرعة


----------



## DoooDooo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى بولا على تعبك معايا
بس سامحنى انا لغاية دلوقتى مش لاقيه ترنيمة بين ايديك
لو يعرف حد يوصلها يا ريت
و ميرسى كتيييييييير


----------



## peterboules (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

thank you bola and god with you


----------



## jero (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى اوى اوى على الترانيم الجميله دى​


----------



## manshy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى قوي على سرعة الاستجابة وربنا يباركك


----------



## koky39 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ارجوك انا بدور على شريط   مشيل القس  وحشتنا ظهورتاك  مش موجود على النت مش لاقيه  لوعندك  يبقا   انت عملت فيا خدمه كبيره     وشكرا   
 على تعبك ومجموعه الترانيم الممتازه بتاعتك   
            Ashrefyalny******.com


----------



## mina_nabil (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

السلام والنعمة 
انا محتاج 
شريط 

خلينى اعشلك


----------



## hany2000 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايز بستان الرهبان المسموع من فضلكم ....... وشكراً


----------



## hany2000 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايز بستان الرهبان المسموع ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

عايزة ترنيمة خطاياية ممكن


----------



## بيترالخواجة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن شريط الشىء الصعب افريق السامرية


----------



## حسام سوما (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هاى بيتر وحشتنى لو فاكرنى رد عليا


----------



## beshoy007 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ جدأ


----------



## krzr (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مش بعرف احمل من الموقع ده اى حاجة خالص


----------



## manshy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

يا جماعة بجد انا عشمانة جدا ان حد يجيبلى ترنيمة غنى لبيتر لايف ياريت متنسونيش ميرسى


----------



## lolo_nevo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ربنا يعوض تعبك فى المنتدى
مشاركة اكثر من رائعة 
ربنا معاك  و ميرسي جدا جدا على الترانيم الرائعة دى

ربنا يسندك


----------



## rammrommm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*محتاج شريط للمرنم بولس ملاك اسمه القلب الطيب 
ياريت لو عندك تبعتيلى الرابط​*


----------



## اكرم شكرى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا نفسى اسمع شريط ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)


----------



## kingskids (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لغيرك مابقى راح أغنى 
hi i am new in this and i want ayman kafrony


----------



## swaymeRONA (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

shokran 3ala el taranim el gamila dy


----------



## swaymeRONA (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايزة linkشريط زهور البستان


----------



## swaymeRONA (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايزة linkشريط زهور البستان


----------



## swaymeRONA (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عايزة linkشريط زهور البستان


----------



## vivo_vivo (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك وعلى كل الشرايط الترانيم الهايله دى انا بجد كل الشرايط اللى بدور عليها من فتره لقتها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MERO_CH (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا جدا و أريد التعارف:smil12::yaka:


----------



## menaelking2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا اخى الحبيب على المجهود الرائع (اريد بستان الرهبان مسموع) شكرا جزيلا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tair Mesafer (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اخى العزيز ،

أشكرك بشده على المجموعه الرائعه ،، طلب صغير ممكن شريط " طير مسافر " كامل بعد إذنك .. سنيين و انا بادور عليه حتى الشريط كاسيت واحد صاحبى خده منى و مش لاقى الريط كاسيت و لا سى دى فى المكتبات.

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## كركر نمر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكور يا بولا وربنا يعود تعب محبتك وتعطى المزيد والسلامو النعمه


----------



## كركر نمر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اخى من فضلك وعندك شرايط هايدى منتصر ياريت ترفعها لى وانا مشكور جدا


----------



## rita76 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

:66:مجهود بجد جميل ربنا يعوضك بس انا بدور على ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم و مش عارفة بتاعت مين ولا شريط ايه رجاء محبة تجبوهالى


----------



## rita76 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

:thnk0001::11:هو فيع ترنيمة صوت يسوع بصوت بولس ملاك؟


----------



## nstevenp (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

من فضلك انا عوزة شريط شايل همى و كل شرئط القلب المرنم


----------



## zizo_a_86 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت يا ريت كيهكيات و فريق دافيد


----------



## أبانوب ماجد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

:174xe:





pola_met قال:


> شريط ( منال اسعد ) صوت يسوع
> 
> لينك تحميل الشريط
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على عطاياك الجميلة الله يعطيك نعمة كبيرة


----------



## sherisoso (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

من فضلكم عاوز شريط ترانيم ديفيد رجاء المساعدة:dntknw:


----------



## kh13765 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

Thank you very much , I really want رحلة غربة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرآ يا بولا و شكر لكل اللى حطوا ترانيم

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## senorita (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هاااى شكرا ليك اوووى بجد ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك معلش انا كنت محتاجة المزامير الى بالعود لوديع الصافى واشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مينا2015 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الف شكر على الترانيم دى
انا عايز شريط مبتنساش


----------



## jaki2006 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا متشكرة جدا على الحاجات الحلوه دية بس انا ليه طلب لو سمحت انا عايزه ترنيمة يا م ر ي م للشماس عادل ماهر


----------



## hanyboka (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا على المجهود المبذول ده  ونفسى فى ترنية صرخة جو قلبى


----------



## RARY (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الف الف الف مليون شكر علي تعبك ده   
بجد انت  ميه ميه
 ممكن طلب انا  نفسي في شريط جوانا عايشيين  بس بيكون بصيغه ام بي ثري
ياريت
والف شكرا


----------



## mffahim (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا يا جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## يوسف جرايسي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام ونعمة وعيد ميلاد مجيد

انا عاوز اطلب البومات التراتيل الاتية: (mp3)
1- فيروز
2- الاب فادي ثابت
3- عازر حبيب

والف شكر لك على مجهودك وربنا يسوع يوفقك ويحميك


----------



## mado (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



sherisoso قال:


> من فضلكم عاوز شريط ترانيم ديفيد رجاء المساعدة:dntknw:



*وانا كمان :new4:*


----------



## ramy saba (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اللة عليك ايةدة بصراحة مجموعة رائعة وقصائد للبابا جميلة ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## samssadek (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اهلا بيكم يا جماعة 

 انا كنت عاوز اى ترانيم للمرنم أمجد سعد ذكري


----------



## nagykhir (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

فين موسيقي الترانيم يا بولا


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ربنا  يحفظكم شكر جدا  ربنا معكم  ربنا  يبارك


----------



## راني فوزي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

موضوع جميل ياريت ينزل


----------



## ramy malak esha (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

يارب حد يكلم ضعفى ويرد عليا 0127518434]


----------



## hanyboka (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكورا على المجهود الكبير دة ونفسى فى ترنيمة اسمها صرخة جو صدرى


----------



## monlove (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*متشكر جدا  علي اهتمامك بس الرابط بتاع فرقة ديفيد مش شغال ممكن تتاكد 
وتعبتك معايا 
وكل سنه وانت طيب
*


----------



## راقية خوراني (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا والرب يباركك  كل من يخدم اخوته شكرا على هالترانيم الرب يبارك اولاده


----------



## نشات جيد (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ربنا معكم


----------



## refaat samer (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ربنا يرعاكم وينمى خدمتكم آمين


----------



## refaat samer (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عاوز شرايط بهير ادوارد


----------



## refaat samer (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

رجاء محبة ابعتلى ترانيم بهير ادوار refaat sammer


----------



## refaat samer (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

رجاءمحبة انا نفسى فى ترانيم بهير ادوارد وياريت تقولى هى فى صفحة رقم كام refaat samer


----------



## راقية خوراني (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مرحبا ممكن رابط ترانيم ايمن كفروني  لالبومه الاخير دايس على عسلك والرب يبارك خدمتكم ويباركم


----------



## Remon1984 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا اريد فاديا بزى ( فاديا وماهر تصفو حياتى - مع دقة المسمار - فاديا بزى الجزء التاسع - فاديا هل تذوقت سلاما - حبى اليك - يسوع علشانى جيت -اشتياق القلب - ياجراح المسيح - قلبك ينبض حنانا - احبك ربى يسوع -احبك ربى يسوع -حررنى يسوع - فاديا 9- فاديا


----------



## Remon1984 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

thank u


----------



## emanoeel (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*من فضلكم محتاج شريط زهور البستان اووووووووووى من فضلكم للخدمة 

اللى هو بتاع فريق التسبيح القديم


ارجوكم يا جماعه ​*


----------



## abn yso3 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*مرسى ليك يا بولا على المجموعه الهايلة دى*
*والرب يعوضك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



ميرسى جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## romacat (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بجد نفسى من زمان في شريط عودة ضال شكرا للمنتدى


----------



## romacat (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## romacat (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

رجاء محبة ممكن شريط عودة ضال


----------



## terminator_joe (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

عاوز لينك شريط يوم سعيد


----------



## مجككك (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## akmalfad (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fady_501 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكراً علي كل التعب دة و ياريت شريط حنين العمر


----------



## waelassal (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ازيك يابولا مجهودك يدل علي نعمة كبيرة ربنا يثبتك ويبارك فعملك ولو تسمح ولو اني هاتعبك معايا كنت عايز ترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك لبولس ملاك:yaka:


----------



## nadergold (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ياريت شريط معاك حياتى


----------



## يوستيكا (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## moradannmarian (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

plz انا عاوز شريط اطفال قديم جدا و جميل جدا اسمه (اولاد النور) ارجوكم لو تقدروا تلاقوه


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

*شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه المكتبه وربنا يكبرها اكثر فاكثر ويباركها  ويستخدمها لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لنل فعلا محتاج شريط زينة نعوم -لالئ حب 
الشريط موجود هنا 
http://mp3-tranem.net/tranem/songs.aspx?albId=34
اتمنى لو حد يقدار يجيبه لانه فعلا روعة من كل حاجة


----------



## beshoy_223 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا محتاج موسيقة ساكس ترانيم محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## beshoy_223 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام رب المج معاك 

مجهود رائع اخي العزيز .بس كنت عاوز اقول لحضرتك انك
مش تستني لغاية ما حد يطلب انت ممكن تنزل اللي عندك مدام اعلنت عنها والللي عاوز حاجة منها هايخدها وييضيف الرد,,, ربنا يبارك خدمتك ببركة ام النور 

عايز منك موسيقة ترانيم وساكس


----------



## koko2520 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هاي عوزه احمل الترانيم اذاي


----------



## فرىكول (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بصرحة يوجد مجموعة من الترنيم ممتاذة بس للاسف انا معرفش ازاى انزل الترنيم نفس اول مطلب الترنيمة تنزل  من غير اى مشاكل  .........................على كل حال شكرا جدا على المجهود
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## koko2520 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هااااااااااي بجد ربنا يباركم معلش عوزه اطفال 2


----------



## فرىكول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مساء الخير على كل الموجدين نعم يوجد مجموعة ترانيم جميلة جدا   ولكنها صعبت التنزيل  نفسى اى حد يعرفنى ازاى يقدر ينزل اى ترنيمةو شكرا   فرى  كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اشكركم على محبتكم ونطلب ترانيم فاديه بزى


----------



## ذكى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا ماسك فريق كورال ومعندناش عازف 
عوز موسيقة ترانيم كتير


----------



## سميرفكرى (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الرب معك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مكرم سعد سعد (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا نفسى اسمع شريط ماهر فايز (كما فى السماء)


----------



## mena_kerlo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا عاوز شريط كيهكيات لو سمحت 
شكرا


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

   كل عام والمنتدي واشعب المسحي بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكيبر


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

كل عام والمنتدي والشعب المسحي بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكيبر


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

 كل عام والمنتدي والشعب المسيحي بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكيبر


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

كل عام والمنتدي والشعب المسيحي بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكيبر     لو من الممكن ترانيم فيفان السودانيه وترانيم حزيني


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

احب الترانيم الحزيني والتاملات  من يجدها   هذا الايميل
shnoda100******.com


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

احب الترانيم الحزيني والتاملات من يجدها هذا الايميل علي اليهو

shnoda100 &yahoo.com


----------



## shnoda100 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

كل عام والمنتدي والشعب المسيحي بخير بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكيبر لو من الممكن ترانيم فيفان السودانيه وترانيم حزيني


----------



## سميرفكرى (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

وانتم وجميع المسيحيين بخير


----------



## ebn_yasoo3 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز بولا 

على مجموعه الشرائط هذه

ربنا يباركك


----------



## vlad100001 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

_*شكرا كتير جدا اخى على الموسوعة الجميلة جدا .بصراحة انا كان نفسى فى ترنيمة بس خفت اصدعك واطلب منك اكثر من هذا .ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## micho_mn (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

هاى يا بولا  انا نفسى تقدى تجيبلى شريط بص يا خاطى اتمنى انك تقدر وشكرا على المشاركه الرائعه دى


----------



## سميرفكرى (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اشكر محبتكم


----------



## amir melad (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجلي
جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## جيروا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مرسي علي الترانيم الجميله دي وريت موسقه ترانيم وربنا يبارككم


----------



## onsysalama1 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

عزيزى أخى بولا ارجو منك ارسال الرابط الخاص بترانيم  وديع الصافى والرب يبارك تعب محبتك  اخوك انسى سلامة


----------



## wagiherian (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6117613/90b9c15c/sharing.html


----------



## kadis_roma (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اشكر محبتكم


----------



## جيروا (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

اذا نظرنا داخلنا قد نجد الضعف واذا نظرنا الي ما حولنا قد نلاقي المخاوف ولكن اذا تطلعنا الي ما فوق فبكل يقين سنتمتع بامانة الله ورعايته ونتاكد من نصرتنا                                                                                                مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا علي المجهود العظيم وربنا يباركك عندي طلب نفسي في موسيقه ترانيم  وربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا عادل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا على هذة الترانيم
محتاجة ترنيمة نونو


----------



## mero m (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

سلام المسيح معكم كنت محتاجة شريط زهور جميلة فى البستان ان امكن شكرا


----------



## Manno3000 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن توزيعات ترانيم


----------



## Manno3000 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن توزيعات ( موسيقي ) ترانيم


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## سمسمسمسم (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ترانيم جميلة


----------



## سحابة زكريات (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

رد على اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )
عايز ترنيمة   قدوس قدوس انت هو القدوس


----------



## مايكل اسعد (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ممكن اطلب ترنيمة هايدى منتصر انت معايا


----------



## zalot (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

مجهود رائع وربنا يباركك


----------



## mahergad2 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بهير ادوار


----------



## Peter pan (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

لو سمحت انا كنت عايز شريط تاه طريقى لبولس ملاك ارجو الاهتمام وشكرا


----------



## جيروا (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا اخي بولا  علي الخدمه العظيمه دي وربنا يباركك ممكن طلب محتاج موسيقه ترانيم وربنا يباركك


----------



## سميرفكرى (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هانى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## rasha_rom (29 مايو 2008)

مرسية جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ldiab (1 يونيو 2008)

اريد تراتيل

وديع الصافى
وصايا العشر


----------



## TADO2010 (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

بجد اكتر من رائع على فكرة اللنك سريــــــــــــــــــــــع

اتمنى لك نجاح اكتر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

اذكرنى فى صلواتك

اخوك تادرس


----------



## ghoprial (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

نفسى احمل شرايط بولس ملاك وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## جيروا (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا ليك يا بولا علي المجهود الرائع ده ويريت شرايط امجد سعد ذكري مرسي وربنا يباركك


----------



## a_y (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

:36_22_25:انا عايزة (شريط ترانيم  للبابا كيرلس)


----------



## sameh4Jesus (5 يونيو 2008)

ياريت تبعث لى
المزامير بالعود لجورج كيرلس
أكون شاكر فضلك


----------



## andreww (8 يونيو 2008)

لوسمحتم انا عايز احمل شريك نونو


----------



## MOHEP_11 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

فيفيان السودانية


----------



## remon1980 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

hi all
ana nafsi begad sharayt george klos el adema (el 3adra -ta3zaytk_ el sharayt el admema
i


----------



## baba kirolos (18 يونيو 2008)

ana nfsy fe picture lbaba kirolos gdeda bs msh 3arfa azay hattb3tly mmkn elrad dlo2ty


----------



## mero_farfor (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

ميرسى خالص بس ياريت لو لينك كورال ديفيد


----------



## rere88 (28 يونيو 2008)

هاى انا عايزة منك شريط مالك قلبى ولغيرك مابقى راح اغنى ومبتنساش ومع دقةالمسمار وقلبك ينبض حنانا وقلبى عطشان ورفيق غربتى وعالم ضعفى ودموع شمعة وحنانك ياامى وجوة الطاحونة وبستان الرهبان المسموع ودبدوبى البطل ونونو جوة عيونة ومحتجين لك وشكرا وىاريت بسرعة


----------



## bebo10915 (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المنتدي و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## bebo10915 (28 يونيو 2008)

يسوع يقويقم


----------



## bebo10915 (28 يونيو 2008)

بيبو عضو جديد وبرحب بكل الاعضاء


----------



## bebo10915 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



mohep_11 قال:


> فيفيان السودانية



بيبو عضو جديد و برحب بجميع المشتركين في المنتدي كله وياريت اسمع جميع شرايط فيفيان السودانيه


----------



## bebo10915 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*



bebo10915 قال:


> بيبو عضو جديد و برحب بجميع المشتركين في المنتدي كله وياريت اسمع جميع شرايط فيفيان السودانيه



وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## beshoy gerges (4 يوليو 2008)

انا عايز شريط جوة الطاحونة لبولس ملاك


----------



## Reozana2007 (4 يوليو 2008)

انا نفسى فى شريط بس مش موجود فى المجموعة ديه وهو شريط فى مركب صغيرة
وياريت ياريت الاقيه عندك


----------



## martin_samer (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

انا كنت عاوز شريط شوق المفديين للمرنم زكريا حنا انا دورت كتير على النت ومش لاقية  ياريت تساعدونى 
 شكراً


----------



## pad_boy2002 (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا


----------



## هانى جورج (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم ( مكتبة ضخمة جدا )*

شكرا  للمجهود المبذول الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## ldiab (7 أغسطس 2008)

ابحث عن ترانيم وديع الصافى


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (8 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا ماوجود


----------



## haihai (22 أغسطس 2008)

بجد شكرا على ترنيمة "رتل مزاميرك "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بس أنا لى طلب لو سمحتوا عايزة موسيقة هذه الترنيمة


----------



## mishil atef (16 سبتمبر 2008)

المنتدى ده جميل قوى 
وياريت حد يقولى مواقع للترانيم البور بيونتز.


----------



## ghaly (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع معكم . انا عوز ترانيم ctv اطفال وطريقة تحميلهم بس ياريت يكونوا مضغوطين.
والرب يعوضكم


----------



## mishil atef (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عايز ترانيم عن الاسرة


----------



## وسيم الكسان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي جدا كلها شرايط زي العسل


----------



## sila b (2 أكتوبر 2008)

pleas my friend  
i need baher adwer "aazam min montasreen " this a big woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooork brother
the lord bless u
thank u
and
the last one of zakaria hanna 
thanks brother
sila


----------



## هانى جورج (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب و
 عمل المحبة


----------



## mira magdy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين للبابا شنودة*


----------



## christ daughter (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام
انا لسة جديدة وبقالي فترة بدور علي شريط رنم وافرح ارجو منكم اللينك بتاعو 
واكون مشكورة جدا


----------



## christ daughter (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحت ممكن ترفع لينك شريط "رنم وافرح" ومتبخلش علينا بيه*


----------



## christ daughter (11 أكتوبر 2008)

mira magdy قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمة يا شمعة القرن العشرين للبابا شنودة*



هو ده لينك تحميل الترنيمة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/53153406/d791685e/9____.html
اذكرونا في صلواتكم


----------



## grges monir (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع جميل جدا


----------

